# M Driving Experience on Jan 12th, anyone else going?



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

M Driving Experience on January 12th....Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to be there. :thumbup: The weather looks clear but cold.


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

Cool. I will look for you there. Should be fun. Above freezing, with sun.


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

Just finished the M Driving Experience.....What a blast!!! What fun. I had no idea that it could be that much fun to drive a car. I thought that I could drive, but boy, what Paul and Matt can do is amazing. Got the opportunity to watch Donny do a hot lap around the skid pad. That was very cool. Overall, very impressed. Am definitely going to go again. Enjoyed meeting you Gadgetman. You definitely have some skills. 

Great cars, great driving, great food....What else could you want? BMW you have a customer for life! 

I will post some videos when I get home.

J


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

I am so jealous! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

Wait for the videos....That really gives you an idea of what it is about...


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Experience of a Life Time*

I got home about 10:30pm. I didnt get to fly my airplane all the way to St. Augustine FL because of the weather and low ceiling. I did manage to divert to Craig Airport in Jacksonville FL which is only 10 mins from my home.

It was everything that Jason said; and it was nice meeting you too J. :thumbup:

I'll be developing my photos as well so everyone on the forum and know what to expect.

Well, back to Navy work...


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Check it out!*










Jason,

Is that you in the back seat? (Back seat driver) 









This is your's truely. And it's even the same color M5 I currently have.


----------

